# 8 string headless acoustic



## lactose (May 26, 2010)

Hi. Here is something weird I built. No truss rod, two carbon fiber rods. Neck bolts on. It comes apart and fits in a 22" suitcase.
















Sound clip


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 26, 2010)

8 string fanned fret? headless? where have i seen that before? 
nice job man, got any pics from the build process? 
acoustic concatenation at the end... lol


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 26, 2010)

wow dude, crazy lookin! props!


----------



## lactose (May 26, 2010)

> got any pics from the build process?


Thanks guys. Ok, here are some build pics, but remember, I am not a luthier. I am an idiot with a scroll saw. Yes, those are carved, not bent, sides.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2010)

Very unconventional (understatement of the year ), but I kinda like it. It obviously shows that you have a good deal of ingenuity, and can think outside the box. 

I applaud you sir.


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Very unconventional (understatement of the year ), but I kinda like it. It obviously shows that you have a good deal of ingenuity, and can think outside the box.
> 
> I applaud you sir.



Seconded!
does that sound hole double up as a JEM style handle?

EDIT: I'd like to see some closeups of that bridge...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 26, 2010)

I thinks its very cool man. Many props.


----------



## ElRay (May 26, 2010)

Any recordings?

Ray


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 26, 2010)

Great job!!!! I love your creations!!!!


----------



## lactose (May 26, 2010)

> and can think outside the box.


Thanks ! Actually, they won't let me in the box ! At least now I can play all those songs from back when Meshuggah was an acoustic band.



> I'd like to see some closeups of that bridge...


Sorry those are patented. Just kidding, that was my imitation of an American company.
















Headless bridge prices have become insane. This cost me about $10, and as a bonus, has an elegance you don't normally see. You can see the tuner assembly is held on with glue and dowels. To be honest the sound is not that good. But I can still shave a lot of of the braces, if I am feeling brave.



> Any recordings?


Sorry just the one clip in this thread (above). I just got it finished, I need to learn some 8 string songs. Maybe some [simplified] Robert Conti, or Charlie Hunter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2010)

That bridge is actually quite genius.


----------



## ry_z (May 27, 2010)

lactose said:


> At least now I can play all those songs from back when Meshuggah was an acoustic band.



I think this calls for a Futile Bread Machine cover. 

I love unconventional homemade instruments like this.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 27, 2010)

ok, when does it go into production and whats it gonna cost us


----------



## lactose (May 27, 2010)

Tom - thanks for the nice words. This is one of the few that does not have your cool bamboo.



M3CHK1LLA said:


> ok, when does it go into production and whats it gonna cost us



Well thanks for implying that this might make a sellable product. I have made instruments for friends and family (grandma loves her black machine copy). But my quality needs to improve before I charge for anything and have to stand behind it. I don't really aspire to lutherie. I just like making cool stuff. I probably have $200 in this guitar. Can u imagine what it would cost to have a skilled luthier make something like this ?


----------



## Variant (May 27, 2010)

Sick... sign me up for the 30" scale version when it comes out.


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 27, 2010)

that bridge is brilliant!


----------



## elrrek (May 27, 2010)

This is one of the most bonkers guitars I have ever seen to tell the truth but full respect to you sir for making that with your own hands. Hope it brings you loads of enjoyment.


----------



## Aris_T (May 27, 2010)

ry_z said:


> I love unconventional homemade instruments like this.



+1! 

Congrats!


----------



## jymellis (May 27, 2010)

fook'n cooler than jesus maing!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 27, 2010)

THAT BRIDGE oh my god. brilliance.


----------



## avenger (May 27, 2010)

Alright we need to have a competition... Who can build the best 8+ string acoustic. The simplicity of this design is awesome. I feel like I could make this...


----------



## lactose (May 27, 2010)

A goal for this guitar was that it should come apart and fit in a 22 inch suitcase so that limited how long the scale could be. 30 inch would be better. In the sound clip you can hear the F# flopping around a little. Current scale is 25 bass / 23.5 treble, so the treble side has a little of that mandolin sound to it.

If anyone else wants to build one, I am happy to offer any information.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (May 27, 2010)

That's fucking awesome!


----------



## Groove (Jun 2, 2010)

That is one of the coolest thing i've seen!

I agree with above (somewhere), a Future Breed Machine (campfire version) must be created! Sound clips immediately


----------



## lactose (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks ! I'm not such a great builder yet, but I can't tell u how awesome it feels to think of something in my head (that is where I think) and be able to (mostly) turn it into a real instrument. I brought the acoustic w me on vacation and I am bonding with it (after supergluing part of the headstock back together). 8 strings are a little more work but I am working on some arrangements of a prog thing, a metheny cover, and a jazz arrangement w some nice dissonant chords. I should have a video soon.


----------



## Durero (Jun 2, 2010)

That's fantastic. Full respect for doing a lot with minimal $ and materials


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 2, 2010)

more headless designs are always a good thing


----------



## lactose (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is a video of the 8 string:


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 16, 2010)

That's awesome, man.


----------



## Beardyman (Jun 16, 2010)

Dude, that bridge is actually redonkulous! In an incredible way, such a genius creation. I guess you've never heard of working inside the box?!


----------



## lactose (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks ! Give Uncle Bob the credit. Actually, they won't let me in the box. Tuning with an allen (holdsworth) wrench is a bit of a pain, but hey, it only cost me $10. Can you image the cost of a manufactured 8 string headless bridge ?


----------

